# Water heater leaking.



## TTwizted (7 mo ago)

My water heater is leaking from the hot water pipe. I looked it up online it says to tighten the fittings but it’s welded on one side. So what do I do to fix this. I will add pics to help u see what I’m talking about.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Hire a lic’ed plumber


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Use a piece of rubber hose and a gear clamp trick


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Flexseal or hire a licensed plumber. Whichever you trust more.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Just put a big pipe wrench on the fitting and tighten it up. The pipe will twist with it enough to stop the leak.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Just put a big pipe wrench on the fitting and tighten it up. The pipe will twist with it enough to stop the leak.


That’s usually what I do.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Have you tried to turn it off and on again?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Coat the entire top of the heater with hydraulic cement.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Turn it off, jiggle the cable and turn it off again. That will fix it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Encapsulate the entire water heater rectally, your's of course. Grip firmly with the appropriate muscles and that should seal the leak.


----------



## Lee'sPlumbing (Jul 30, 2018)

Blue2 said:


> Have you tried to turn it off and on again?


This!!!


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

I would sacrifice this to the salvage gods and get $5


----------



## Wpjheating (10 mo ago)

in case your Water heater has been leaking then its time you look into it with Heating's professional and well trained team who resolve the issue in no time at reasonable cost


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Plug there. Do you freelance?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Wpjheating said:


> in case your Water heater has been leaking then its time you look into it with WPJ Heating's professional and well trained team who resolve the issue in no time at reasonable cost


I think my neighbor caught one of your guys smoking reefer in her attic. 

Not a good look breh……


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It was rainbow fyntenol.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It was rainbow fyntenol.


That's the stuff that turned the frogs gay right?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Joshuasamuel said:


> Hi,
> Simply tighten the fitting using a large pipe wrench. It will cause the pipe to twist just enough to halt the leak.
> Thanks.


That’s what I whispered in you sisters ear last night


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Joshuasamuel said:


> Hi,
> Simply tighten the fitting using a large pipe wrench. It will cause the pipe to twist just enough to halt the leak.
> Thanks.


Ya sure, is that what you would do?


----------

